# tinc "givar????"



## Guest (Apr 24, 2004)

I saw a picture of one of these and they look pretty cool. Does anyone breed them or have some more picutres???


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

*D. tinctorius "givarr"*

i have heard that these are big in europe. i have seen themon many dutch and germany sites


----------

